# ***UFC 141 Competition - 5 Million Potential Credits To Be Won Per Person!***



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Main Card - 
Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes
*​
Predict the winner of each fight, and win 50,000 credits. Predict ALL the outcomes correctly and you will win an *extra* Million credits (1,250,000 total)No method or round or round time is needed...

... However if you do add the method and round and get all five outcomes right along with the correct round, and the correct method ((T)KO, Sub, Decision) you will win a flat 5 Million.

On top of this, I will still be doing the KOTN/SOTN and FOTN picks for 50,000 per correct vote as well. Those threads will be up next week. 

Such a big heavyweight fight deserves big prizes :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lesnar by tko rd 1
Cerrone by ud
Fitch by ud
Gustaffson by TKO rd2
Hettes by ud


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Lesnar TKO RD1
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO RD3
Hettes Sub RD2


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Overeem - TKO - Round 1
Cerrone - TKO - Round 2
Fitch - UD
Gustaffson - TKO - Round 1
Phan - UD


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Nunes tko 1

Ramos decision majority

Escudero decision split

Kim sub Rnd 2

Castillo tko 3rd

Pearson unanimous



Lesnar sub rnd 2

Cerrone TKO Rnd 2 

Fitch sub rnd 3

Gustaffson Secound round sub. 

Hettis unanimous decison 



If someone wants to clean up they should pick opposite me, if history holds true that would be a good way to get some credits on vBookie...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Alistair Overeem by first round submission.

Donald Cerrone by split decision.

Jon Fitch by unanimous decision.

Alexander Gustaffson by second round submission.

Jimmy Hettes by third round submission.

Knockout of the Night - Anthony Njokuani

Submission of the Night - Alistair Overeem

Fight of the Night - Donald Cerrone vs. Nate Diaz


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Predicting the 'of the night' awards in this thread doesn't get you any credits, just fyi. You'll have to vote in the polls when they are up.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock Lesnar tko rd1
Donald Cerrone tko rd2
Jon Fitch ud
Alexander Gustafsson tko rd 2
Nam Phan ud


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Predicting the 'of the night' awards in this thread doesn't get you any credits, just fyi. You'll have to vote in the polls when they are up.


Just saw it in the OP, my bad.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lesnar TKO RD1
Cerrone TKO RD 2
Fitch Decision
Gustafsson TKO RD3
Pham Decision


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lesnar via TKO 2nd Round
Cerrone via Decision
Fitch via Submission 1st Round
Gustafsson via TKO 2nd Round
Phan via Decision

KOTN: Lesnar
SOTN: Fitch
FOTN: Diaz vs Cerrone


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Overeem- TKO/KO round 1
Donald Cerrone- Decision
Fitch- Decision
Gustafsson- TKO/KO round two
Phan- Decision


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Brock Lesnar Round 1 TKO
Nate Diaz Sub Round 2
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson Round 3 TKO
Nam Phan UD


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem = Brock TKO Rd 1
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone = Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks = Fitch UD
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson = Alexander Rd2 TKO
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes = Nam UD.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Lesnar - T(KO) Rd. 2
Diaz - Sub Rd. 2
Fitch - Sub Rd. 1
Gustafsson - UD
Phan - UD


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lesnar rd 2 TKO
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson rd 1 TKO
Phan UD

KOTN - Lesnar
SOTN - Someone on the undercard I've never heard of
FOTN - Diaz vs Cerrone


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Overeem TKO round 1
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson 2 round TKO
Phan UD


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Overeem
Diaz
Fitch
Gustaffson
Phan


----------



## lilzboixtony (Nov 11, 2011)

lesnar round 1 tko
nate diaz round 2 sub
jon fitch decision
alexander round 1 tko
nam phan decision


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Alistair Overeem
Donald Cerrone
Jon Fitch
Alexander Gustafsson
Nam Phan


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I do know one thing, i'm betting on Diaz, big credits to be made there.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lesnar Round 1 TKO
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustaffson Round 1 KO
Nam Phan UD


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

*Here we go!*

Lesnar.
"Go Get Some" Donald Cerroney!
Fitch.
Gustafsson.
Phan.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Overeem ko/tko 1st
cerrone tko 2nd
Jon Fitch UD 
Alexander Gustafsson TKO 3rd
Nam Phan UD


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Overeem vs TKO Round 1
Cerrone via UD
Fitch via UD
Gustaffson via TKO Round 1
Nam Phan via TKO Round 3

If we predict the outcome, are we no longer in the 1,250,000 credit competition or are we put into both?


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lesnar, TKO, RD1
Cerrone, TKO, RD3
Fitch, UD, RD3
Gustafsson, TKO, RD2
Pham, UD, RD3


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Brock Lesnar via UD
Donald Cerrone via UD
Jon Fitch via sub 3rd rnd
Vladimir Matyushenko via tko 2nd round
Nam Phan via UD


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Lesnar tko rd1

diaz sub rd2

ditch decision

gustafsson sub rd2

hettes sub rd2


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Alistair Overeem tko 2nd
Nate Diaz sub 3rd
Jon Fitch decision
Vladimir Matyushenko tko 3rd
Nam Phan decision


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lesnar - TKO2
Cerrone - UD
Fitch - UD
Gustafsson - TKO1
Phan - UD


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Alistair Overeem TKO 1
Donald Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson TKO 2
Jimy Hettes UD


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

*Brock Lesnar* vs. Alistair Overeem (brock tko round 2)
*Nate Diaz *vs. Donald Cerrone (nate guillotine choke rd.2)
*Jon Fitch* vs. Johny Hendricks (jon fitch by fitch a.k.a UD)
Vladimir Matyushenko vs.* Alexander Gustafsson* (gustafsson UD)
*Nam Phan* vs. Jimy Hettes (Nam Phan Split dec)


im going for the upsets in nate and brock. 


but i wouldnt mind seeing the results reversed


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - Lesnar 2nd Rd Sub
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - Diaz Decision
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - Fitch Decision
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Gustafsson TKO 2nd Rd
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - Nam Phan Decision


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Lesnar tko round 2
Cerrone tko round 1
Hendricks split decision
Gustaffson ko round 1
Phan unanimous decision


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

*Brock Lesnar *vs. Alistair Overeem - TKO round 2
Nate Diaz vs. *Donald Cerrone* UD
*Jon Fitch* vs. Johny Hendricks - SUB round 2
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. *Alexander Gustafsson* - Split decision
*Nam Phan* vs. Jimy Hettes - UD

Winners are in bold


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

Allistar Overeem tko rd2
Donald Cerrone tko rd2
Jon Fitch ud
Alexander Gustafsson tko rd2
Nam Phan ud


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Overeem rnd 1 sub
Cerrone decision
Fitch decision
Vladdy decision
Hettes submission rnd 2


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - Lesnar TKO RD 2
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - Cerrone - tko rd 2
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - fitch decision
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Gusta rd 1 tko
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - phan decision


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Alistair Overeem - TKO 1st round
Nate Diaz - Submission 2nd round 
Jon Fitch - UD
Alexander Gustafsson - TKO 2nd Round
Nam Phan - UD


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Lesnar TKO RD2
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO RD2
Phan UD


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lesnar TKO round 1
Cerrone TKO round 1
Fitch decision
Gustafsson TKO round 2
Nam phan decision


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Brock Lesnar TKO RD2
Donald Cerrone Sub RD2
Jon Fitch Decision 
Alexander Gustafsson TKO RD1
Nam Phan Decision


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Nov 16, 2006)

Alistair Overeem TKO Rd1
Donald Cerrone Decision
Jon Fitch Decision
Alexander Gustafsson rd2 finish
Nam Phan Bodyshot KO


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Overeem tko rd 1
Cerrone by ud
Fitch by ud
Gustaffson by ud
Nam Phan by ud


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Reem- TKO/KO Round 2
Donald Cerrone- TKO/KO Round 2
Fitch- Decision
Gustafsson- TKO/KO Round One
Phan- Decision


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Lesnar TKO round 1
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson UD
Phan UD


----------



## sayom (Dec 17, 2011)

lesnar sub 2nd round
diaz 1st round sub
fitch ud
gustafsson 2nd round tko
pham decision


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lesnar round 2 tko
Diaz UD
fitch ud
Gustafsson round 2 tko
pham ud


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lesnar R1 TKO
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustaffson R2 KO
Phan SD


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Alistair Overeem TKO Rd 2
Donald Cerrone Decision
Jon Fitch Sub Rd 2
Alexander Gustafsson TKO Rd 2
Nam Phan Decision


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brock Lesnar - (T)KO - Round 1
Donald Cerrone - (T)KO - Round 2
Jon Fitch - UD
Alexander Gustafsson - (T)KO - Round 1
Nam Phan - UD


----------



## dem0x6 (Dec 10, 2011)

Overeem - TKO Rd 2.
Cerrone - Decision
Fitch - Decision
Gustafsson - TKO Rd 2.
Phan - Decision


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

lesnar sub rd 1
cerrone decision
fitch decision
gustafsson tko rd 1
hettes sub rd 2


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Overeem - TKO - Round 1
Donald Cerrone - TKO - Round 2
Jon Fitch - UD
Alexander Gustafsson - TKO - Round 1
Nam Phan - UD


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Overeem - TKO, 1st rd
Cerrone - UD
Fitch - UD
Gustaffsson - TKO, 3rd rd
Phan - UD


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Overeem - TKO, 2nd Rd
Cerrone - UD
Fitch - UD
Gustaffsson - TKO, 2nd Rd
Hettes - Sub, Rd 2


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - overeem ko round 1
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - Donald Cerrrone UD
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - John Fitch UD
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Gustafsson submission round 2
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - nam phan split deciision

FOTN- nate diaz vs Donald cerrone

Submission of the night - John fitch

Ko of the night - Overeem


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

The main event is probably the toughest to pick. Hmmmm:

Overeem via KO/TKO - Round 2
Cerrone - UD
Fitch - UD
Gustaffson via KO/TKO - Round 3
Phan - Split Decision


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Alistair Overeem TKO RD-2
Donald Cerrone TKO RD-3
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson - TKO RD 2
Nam Phan UD


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm feeling some underdogs this time around.

Lesnar TKO R1
Diaz UD
Gustafsson Sub R1
Fitch UD (lock)
Phan UD


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Brock Lesnar (t)ko
Donald Cerrone (t)ko 
Jon Fitch ud
Vladimir (t)ko 
Hettes Sub


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Lesnar by TKO round 1
Cer-ro-NEY by by decision
Fitch by TKO round 2
Gustafsson by TKO round 2
Phan by decision


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

K R Y said:


> *Main Card -
> Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem
> Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone
> Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks
> ...


Lesnar TKO round 2
Cerrone TKO round 3
Fitch UD
Gustafsson UD
Phan SD


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Overeem tko 2
Cerrone tko 2
Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO 2
Hettes Sub 2


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

Alistair Overeem round 2 TKO
Nate Diaz round 2 TKO
Jon Fitch unanimous decision
Vladimir Matyushenko round 3 submission
Nam Phan unanimous decision


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

lesnar tko 1
Cerrone tko 2
Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO 2
Hettes Sub 2


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Alistair Overeem KO/TKO round 2
Donald Cerroneyy KO/TKO round 2
Johny Hendricks KO/TKO round 3
Gustafsson Decision
Hettes Round 1 Submission


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Overeem Rd 1 tko
Cerrone Rd 3 sd
Fitch Rd 3 ud
Gustaffson Rd 2 tko
Pham Rd 3 ud


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Overeem tko 1
Cerrone tko 1
fitch ud
Gustaffson tko 1
hettes sub 1


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Overeem TKO Rnd 2
Donald Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson TKO Rnd 2
Nam Phan UD


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

first of all - thanks for the comp Kry:thumb02:

Predicitions-
Lesnar 2nd round G'n'P (TKO)
Cerrone 3rd round KO
Fitch 3rd round Sub
Janitor Unanimous decision
Pham - Unanimous decision.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Alistair Overeem 2rd tko
Nate Diaz UD
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson 2rd tko
Hettes 1rd SUB

FN diaz vz cerrone
SN hettes
KN reem


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Lesnar
Cerrone
Fitch
Gustafsson
Hettes


----------



## omar_7525 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lesnar
Cerrone
Fitch
Gustafsson
Hettes


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

Alistair Overeem TKO R1
Nate Diaz SUB R3
Jon Fitch UD
Vladimir Matyushenko KO R3
Nam Phan Decision


----------



## bonejakon (Dec 12, 2011)

overeem
diaz
fitch
gustafsson
hettes


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Overeem TKO round 1
Cerrone UD
Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO round 2
Phan UD


----------



## Paetheon (Nov 22, 2009)

Lesnar - tko R2
Cerrone - UD
Fitch - UD
Gustafsson - tko R1
Pham - split decision


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Lesnar by tko rd 1
Diaz by sub rd3
Hendricks by split decision
Gustaffson by tko rd2
Pham by tko rd2


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - Overeem Rd 1 TKO
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - Cerrone by decision
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - Fitch by decision
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Gustaf rd 1 Tko
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - Nam Phan by decision


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Alistair Overeem by first round TKO.
Donald Cerrone by split decision.
Jon Fitch by unanimous decision.
Alexander Gustaffsonby second round submission.
Jimmy Hettes by third round submission.

Knockout of the Night - Alistair Overeem
Submission of the Night - Alexander Gustaffson
Fight of the Night - Donald Cerrone vs. Nate Diaz


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lesnar tko rd 3
Cerrone tko rd 2
Jon Fitch UD

Vladimir Matyushenko Split decision

Nam Phan UD


----------



## glalax (Aug 29, 2011)

Lesnar TKO R2
Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch UD
Gustafsson TKO rd 2
Nam Phan UD


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Overeem- TKO/KO round 1
Donald Cerrone- Decision
Jon Fitch- Decision
Alexander Gustafsson- TKO/KO round two
Nam Phan- Decision


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

Overeem TKO round 2
Cerrone Decision
Fitch decision
Gustafsson TKO round 2
Nam phan decision


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar TKO round 2, Diaz Sub round 2, Fitch Sub round 3, Vlad UD, Hettes sub round 2

FOTN Phan/Hettes
KOTN Njokuani/Castillo
SOTN Diaz


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Lesnar, T/KO, round 1

Cerrone, Decision

Fitch, Decision

Gustafsson, T/KO, round 2

Phan, Decision


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Alistair Overeem r1 ko
Donald Cerrone r2 sub
Johny Hendricks r2 ko
Alexander Gustafsson r1 sub
Nam Phan decision


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Overeem via first round KO
Nate Diaz via second round submission
Jon Fitch by decision
Vladimir Matyushenko by decision
Nam Phan by decision


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Brock Lesnar rd2 tko
Donald Cerrone rd3 submission
Jon Fitch Decision
Alexander Gustafsson decision
Jimy Hettes rd2 submission


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Alistair Overeem rd 1 tko
Donald Cerrone ud
Jon Fitch split dec
Alexander Gustafsson rd 2 sub
Jimy Hettes sub rd 3

I must be blind cause I can't find where to pick the fotn/sotn/kotn for 50k thread.

FOTN Cerrone/Diaz and Gustafsson/Matyushenko (co-winners)
KOTN - Reem
SOTN - Hettes.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Overeem (1st round TKO)
Cerrone (UD)
Fitch (UD)
Gustafsson (2nd Round TKO)
Phan (UD)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

boatoar said:


> Alistair Overeem rd 1 tko
> Donald Cerrone ud
> Jon Fitch split dec
> Alexander Gustafsson rd 2 sub
> ...



You're not blind, the Holidays has had me pretty busy so I didn't get them up. They'll be back for 142 with double credit prizes though.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - *Brock Lesnar, TKO, R2*
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - *Donald Cerrone, Decision*
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - *Jon Fitch, Decision*
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - *Alexander Gustafsson, TKO, R1*
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - *Nam Phan, Decision*


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

Alistair Overeem by TKO
Donald Cerrone by UD
Jon Fitch by SUB round 2
Alexander Gustafsson TKO Round 2
Nam Phan by UD


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Overeem TKO rd 1
Cerrone decision
Fitch decision
Gustafsson TKO rd 2
Phan TKO rd 2


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lesnar vs. Overeem - Overeem 1st round (T)KO
Diaz vs. Cerrone - Cerrone 2nd Round (T)KO
Fitch vs. Hendricks - Fitch 2nd Round Sub
Vlad vs. Gustafsson - Gustafsson 2nd Round Sub
Phan vs. Hettes - Hettes Decision


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Lesnar TKO RD2
Cerrone Decision
Fitch Decision
Gustafsson KO RD1
Pham Decision


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Featherweight bout: Armenia Manvel Gamburyan vs. Brazil *Diego Nunes*[1]

Welterweight bout: United States Matt Riddle vs. Brazil *Luis Ramos*[1]

Lightweight bout: United States *Jacob Volkmann* vs. Mexico Efrain Escudero[1]

Welterweight bout: South Korea *Dong Hyun Kim* vs. Canada Sean Pierson[1]

Preliminary card (televised)

Lightweight bout: Nigeria *Anthony Njokuani* vs. United States *Danny Castillo*[1]

Featherweight bout: England *Ross Pearson* vs. Brazil Junior Assunção[1]

Main card

Featherweight bout: United States Nam Phan vs. United States *Jimy Hettes*[1]

Light Heavyweight bout: Belarus Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Sweden *Alexander Gustafsson*[1]

Welterweight bout: United States *Jon Fitch* vs. United States Johny Hendricks[1]

Lightweight bout: United States Nate Diaz vs. United States *Donald Cerrone*[1]

Heavyweight bout: United States *Brock Lesnar* vs. Netherlands Alistair Overeem[1]


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

*Brock Lesnar TKO 1
Donald Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch UD
Alexander Gustafsson TKO 2
Nam Phan UD
*


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs. *Alistair Overeem* - _2nd Rd (T)KO_
*Nate Diaz* vs. Donald Cerrone - _Decision_
*Jon Fitch* vs. Johny Hendricks - _Decision_
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. *Alexander Gustafsson* - _2nd Rd (T)KO _
*Nam Phan* vs. Jimy Hettes - _Decision_


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Lesnar - Round 2 TKO
Diaz - Decision
Fitch - Decision
Matyushenko - Round 1 KO (Thats right I said it.)
Phan - Round 3 Sub


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem - Overeem TKO 2
Nate Diaz vs. Donald Cerrone - Cerrone UD
Jon Fitch vs. Johny Hendricks - Fitch UD
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. Alexander Gustafsson - Gustafsson TKO 2
Nam Phan vs. Jimy Hettes - Phan UD


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

Overeem by tko rd 2
Cerrone by ud
Fitch by ud
Gustaffson by TKO rd2
Hettes by ud


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Lesnar by tko rd 2
Cerrone by tko rd 3
Fitch by ud
Gustaffson by TKO rd1
Hettes by ud


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lesnar TKO RD 1
Cerrone Split Decision
Fitch Unanimous Decision
Gustafsson TKO RD 1
Phan Unanimous Decision


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Brock Lesnar vs. *Alistair Overeem* - 1st rd tko - FOTK & KOTN
Nate Diaz vs. *Donald Cerrone* - 2nd rd tko
*Jon Fitch* vs. Johny Hendricks - UD
Vladimir Matyushenko vs. *Alexander Gustafsson* - 2nd rd submission - SOTN
*Nam Phan* vs. Jimy Hettes - UD


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hettes Sub Rd 2
Gustafsson TKO Rd 2
Fitch UD 
Cerrone TKO Rd 1
Overeem TKO Rd 1


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

locnott said:


> Nunes tko 1
> 
> Ramos decision majority
> 
> ...


Freakin john fitch


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, 1-2 so far.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

1 win for me going into the main event. This is pretty sad.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> 1 win for me going into the main event. This is pretty sad.


Same here. Hope you took Overeem as I did.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Went 3 outta 5, and got the Overeem TKO.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Did anyone actually pick Hendricks by KO? Not by TKO either.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Going through the thread and paying out now.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Only two people got 4 picks right if I'm correct, most got 2-3.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup that's correct. 

All paid out. The fight award threads will be back with double (100,000 per pick) for 142, with a main event competition (predict winner, outcome, time etc) for a chance to win 5 mil.

Only people I didn't pay, were accounts that signed up in December 2011, and had under 1 and 3 posts. I'll be IP checking later to make sure they're not double accounts that someone's made to try and get extra credits.

And HorsepoweR, when I tried to donate credits it said 'this member cannot accept credits' which I've never had before, so will see what that's about with the admins and get it sorted for you.

Good job guys, Hendricks wrecked a few would be million wins.


----------



## dem0x6 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am one of the guys that did not get paid out because I recently signed up and have 1 post. Just wanted to let you know that I did create this account because my other account (dem0x7) got down to 0 credits and I owed the bank and I could never get any credits.

One thing I love to do is bet credits on the UFC fights, and I looked around the site to see if maybe I could buy some like become a VIP member and I would get some nice starting credits but I didn't find anything. So I created this account to start out with 5,000 to hopefully get some more and that's when I posted in the thread, which I should have done on my other account.

Well anyway, looks like this account is useless now because I had 12,000 credits and I bet it all on 3 NFL games to try and get big money for the UFC 141 event but ended up losing all 3 so this account is broke too. So I can probably remove this account and start using dem0x7. Is there any way to get more credits? I have 25 right now so I can't really do much.

Anyway, sorry for all of that. I didn't mean to try and cheat the system or anything.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

2/5 and 150,000 credits! Sweet Thanks:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

dem0x6 said:


> I am one of the guys that did not get paid out because I recently signed up and have 1 post. Just wanted to let you know that I did create this account because my other account (dem0x7) got down to 0 credits and I owed the bank and I could never get any credits.
> 
> One thing I love to do is bet credits on the UFC fights, and I looked around the site to see if maybe I could buy some like become a VIP member and I would get some nice starting credits but I didn't find anything. So I created this account to start out with 5,000 to hopefully get some more and that's when I posted in the thread, which I should have done on my other account.
> 
> ...


I'll donate the credits to the dem0x7 account man  No worries!



kc1983 said:


> 2/5 and 150,000 credits! Sweet Thanks:thumb02:



Oops :thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheers for running this, can't rep you again but will do soon Kry!


----------



## dem0x7 (Aug 7, 2011)

K R Y said:


> I'll donate the credits to the dem0x7 account man  No worries!


Thanks so much man. I appreciate it.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Yup that's correct.
> 
> All paid out. The fight award threads will be back with double (100,000 per pick) for 142, with a main event competition (predict winner, outcome, time etc) for a chance to win 5 mil.
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks. Hopefully I can get them somehow.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

error, please delete


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn got 3/5....

Cerrone and Hendricks wrecked my perfect score.

The Diaz/Cerrone fight was unbelievable. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HorsepoweR said:


> Alright, thanks. Hopefully I can get them somehow.


Yup M.C fixed it for you so I could send the credits over.

All done and dusted now, roll on 142


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Yup M.C fixed it for you so I could send the credits over.
> 
> All done and dusted now, roll on 142


Thank you and M.C

Much appreciated.


----------

